# Salaried vs Non Salaried Employment



## abdulkhan1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please advise the difference between salaried and non salaried employment? I work as a contractor who has a fixed 35 hours per week. I get paid based on how many hours I do. I do not get paid for sick leave but do get paid for bank holidays and annual holidays as long as a I accumulate the pay. I do have a salary of £14,000 but it depends on how much work I do.

I have been looking at the following from the immigration rules:

*Where the person is in salaried employment – they must have been paid throughout the period of 6 months prior to the date of application at a level of gross annual salary which equals or exceeds the level relied upon in the application. Therefore the figure used towards the requirement will be the lowest level of annual salary received during the 6 month period.

Where the person is in non-salaried employment – the level of gross annual employment income relied upon in the application will be the annual equivalent of the person’s average gross monthly income from non-salaried employment in the 6 months prior to the date of application (where that employment was held throughout that period).
To calculate this annualised average for non-salaried employment in Category A the following calculation should be used:

(Total gross income from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) multiplied by 12 = Income from non-salaried employment that can be counted towards the financial requirement.*

Please advise?

Kind Regards,



AK


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Salaried means you're paid the same no matter how many hours you work. Non-salaried means you're paid according to how much you actually work.


----------

